# Modell eine einfache verkettete List erstellen UML.



## osion (1. Okt 2022)

Hallo

Ich soll ein konkretes Modell per UML erzeugen.
Ich habe unten mal meine Idee skizziert, aber ich frage mich folgendes:
1: Muss ich für die Liste eine konkrete Liste wie ArrayList nehmen oder kann ich eine eigene Klasse erstellen?
Es ist mir nicht ganz klar.

*Aufgabe:*



*UML:*


----------

